# Anyone else having moisture issues inside front window???



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have noticed about 5 times now, really bad moisture build up inside the front window...anyone else having this issue? I want to take it in to report it but I cant see out the front window when this happens! I'm not sure if they can duplicate the problem, so it would be a waste of time.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...667-windows-fogging-badly-my-chevy-cruze.html

Another discussion....may be of interest...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

And you probably have that sweet smell of antifreeze to. Hmmm, seems like the numbers are growing with these types of issues.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

No I get bad gas smells inside mine LOL....Wtf is going on with this car!!! Becoming a cobalt!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are smelling gasoline, then you most likely have either a fuel leak or perhaps a vapor leak somewhere.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Its exhaust fumes that I smell


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On cold mornings when taking off, hit the recir button on my car, heater gets much warmer interior air than subzero outside air, but that doesn't last very long, windows begin to fog up like crazy, hit the recir button again to get external air. The more people you have in your car, the faster the windows fog up in recir mode. Its your breathe that fogs up the windows.

Ha, use to travel with four German Shepherd dogs, only way to keep the windows fog free was to roll down a window.

You could have a stuck recir door. These use to close 100%, but in the last 20 years or so, cut that back to 80%. What about your interior air filter? That is really great if you had to take your MVAC system apart to clean off tons of debris from your evaporator, a lot easier to clean or replace that filter. 

With exhaust leaks, not only smell them, but can hear them, and on a cold day, can see the steam leaking out in other areas than the end of the tailpipe.

They sure make a big deal about keeping your exhaust system in great shape, but if driving in heavy traffic, what about all those tail pipes in front, on your sides, in your back, on top of you, and below you?

Us to live and work in Chicago, developed multiple chemical sensitivities resulting in terrible headaches, so got the **** out of there. Moved to North Central Wisconsin surrounded by trees was my best cure. Have to make occasional trips to Caracas or Bogota, really bad down there. Poorly tuned cars, mostly carburetor types that don't compensate for altitude. Really a strong smell of gas fumes all over. So find a place out of town. Pollution is also heavier than air, so built my home on top of a high hill. No more headaches. And maybe another reason why I made it to 73 years of age. Lost many old friends with strokes or heart attacks living in congested areas like that. 

Yes the EPA has reduced emissions, but more than compensated for with zillions of vehicles on the road.


----------

